

Ask PG: What would be on apps.ycombinator.com? - jyothi

Curious. I see this subdomain is active and made it to google search results too. Any plans of opening up YC tools/apps or to review apps or is it for YC application process?
======
mrshoe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1181897>

------
kashif
I think it should be used to showcase all of YC's investments.

------
grease
+1 ... I'd be curious to find out

